# Rat rod



## Roger honeycutt (Mar 10, 2020)

Monark jc Higgins  pacemaker


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Mar 10, 2020)

Sweet bike !


----------



## Shawn Michael (Mar 10, 2020)

Great looking ride there. How wide are those rims?


----------



## Sven (Mar 11, 2020)

Love it, great work of art!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 11, 2020)

Love it!


----------



## OZ1972 (Mar 16, 2020)

Man thats awesome , love everything about it !!!!!!


----------



## JLF (Mar 18, 2020)

Killer bike!


----------



## Roger honeycutt (Mar 29, 2020)

Shawn Michael said:


> Great looking ride there. How wide are those rims?



2.5


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 31, 2020)

Very nice.
Hammerhead


----------



## Smoopy's (Mar 31, 2020)

Classic..good job man!!


----------



## Moseph (May 8, 2020)

Very nice ride you've got there!


----------

